# "In Search Of..."



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I need some Hygro corymbosa or H. corymbosa "Kompact", Baby's Tears (Micanthemum umbrosium) or Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterfolia), and some C. wendtii (red/brown/bronze) for my tank, does anyone have some? I'm not looking for H. angustifolia; rather, species/cultivar with shorter and thicker leaves for my Dutch style tank.


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Josh has the Stargrass and Jason has Baby Tears.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Josh has the Stargrass and Jason has Baby Tears.


Nope, Macfan has all my stargrass now.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I believe this is what you seek, I have plenty:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5596878935


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That looks like it. When are you going to do a trim?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

It could probably use one now... are you going to be in the downtown area this weekend? I have people coming over 4:30-7:30 Saturday, but otherwise am available afternoons this weekend and most of the week. 

Michael


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm most likely heading into town on Sunday evening, will you be available in the early evening? If my friend and I don't get together on Sunday chances are good I'll be around Mon or Tues evening. Are you going to be trimming anything else? I've got some Crypt parva plantelets that need a home if you'd like them. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm sure we can hook you up with most anything you see here. Sunday evening should be fine. My number is 817-915-8185 cell/text


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone in our club have Rotala sp. 'wallichii' in their tanks? I would get some started in my tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

me need low light plants.. be quite robert. okay let it out of the bag. picking up a 56 cube this weekend. stand, tank, and light. already got my filter this weekend. 56 30x18x24. just looking for plants for it, and some substrate... will pick up the crypts that tanya got for me at the tca auction.


----------

